# Timed keto diet - waste of time?



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

I've just started a timed keto diet.

Carbs post workout only, fats accounting for 40-50% of total cals.

Have just read a post by a member on here that a "TKD is useless without insulin"

Just wanted to know if anybody has had success with a TKD and not used insulin?

Or am I wasting my time and better off doing a strict keto diet??


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Are you cutting or bulking?


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

why on earth would it be useless ?

keto is very effective for fat loss

only problem is that without carbs some can get sluggish

so adding in the carbs pre workout is a good idea

wouldnt bother post tbh as your not meant to have loads of carbs anyway on keto

id just take in about 80 carbs before my workout and have done with it


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Phez said:


> Are you cutting or bulking?


Cutting, but i'm trying to hold onto as much size/strength as possible, hence the TKD and not all-out keto.


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

What Dave said, it makes a bit more sense IMO to have pre carb because that way you're fueling your workout (the purpose of carb ups on CKD) and you're burning the glucose during your workout, allowing you to re-enter ketosis more quickly.

P.S just saw which section this thread is in, sorry for the stupid question lol.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

This is the thread I was reading:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/gaining-weight/144124-tkd-carb-sources-next-step-after-keto-if-you-want-add-muscle.html


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Cutting, but i'm trying to hold onto as much size/strength as possible, hence the TKD and not all-out keto.


In that case TKD could be very beneficial, though of course their is always a degree of variance from person to person, good luck  .


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Phez said:


> What Dave said, it makes a bit more sense IMO to have pre carb because that way you're fueling your workout (the purpose of carb ups on CKD) and you're burning the glucose during your workout, allowing you to re-enter ketosis more quickly.
> 
> P.S just saw which section this thread is in, sorry for the stupid question lol.


So no need for carbs post-workout?


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

ofc you need carbs post workout

but not on a keto style diet, that would defeat the object of keto

and i read that link you posted and its ausbuilt saying tkd wont work without slin on keto, so basically just regard that as fact and dont question it


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

David2012 said:


> ofc you need carbs post workout
> 
> but not on a keto style diet, that would defeat the object of keto
> 
> and i read that link you posted and its ausbuilt saying tkd wont work without slin on keto, so basically just regard that as fact and dont question it


So CKD/TKD is useless then??


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

would this also work for bulking??

and would it be better if it was only about 40g carbs?

Sorry for highjacking the thread


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

finlay04 said:


> would this also work for bulking??
> 
> Sorry for highjacking the thread


I imagine it would if you were in a calorie surplus.


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> So CKD/TKD is useless then??


No, because I doubt that every person who has had success on some form of keto diet is on slin.

Keto diets are not miracle workers, but they are effective in terms of lifestyle e.g. the foods you eat, hunger control, getting that period of time (on CKD where you get to "cheat", trust me when i see that porridge feels like a cheat food after 2 weeks straight keto). The most effective diet is one that you can adhere to, if you can stick with keto in a calories defecit, then i see no reason why you shouldn't do it


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

I wouldnt say useless

ausbuilts method probably gives way way better results

i really do feel sluggish on keto

now im eating plenty of carb rich fibourous veggies and having a banana and some avacado before a workout comes to around 70 - 100 carbs pre workout and i feel like i normally feel when i eat carbs all day

only difference is im not bloated and the fat is coming off


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Well,

I disagree with Aus here...shock, horror.

What he is saying is correct in that you won't enter ketosis if you are doing a TKD without the use of slin.

However, you will still drop fat as long as you are in a calorie deficit.

Have the carbs pre AND post workout. The carbs will shuttle the protein to your muscles post. Then no carbs any other time.

I like it. Gives me the energy to workout as opposed to CKD when I just feel sh1t the whole time.

Personal preference

Do what works best for you


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

I'll give it a try and see what happens. I'll switch from post workout carbs to pre-workout. Makes sense after you explained it.

Thanks for the replies.


----------

